
Women Who Code Moves Global HQ from SF to Atlanta with Help from Home Depot - cyanbane
https://hypepotamus.com/news/women-who-code-moves-hq-atlanta/
======
mc32
I think this is a great move. It will serve other industries which don't get
the same press and accolades as SV. Also, it's just nice to see some
geographical diversification in these efforts. And, plus, much better pries
for housing and office space

~~~
kw71
And away from the toxic social atmosphere in California too, which seems to be
the source of a lot of the workplace misogyny complaints and even never-ending
dating scene of doom that I hear about.

------
awgneo
Congratulations on the move. I've been working in tech for a decade in Atlanta
and have always been impressed with the diversity here.

